

Germany, France demand 'no-spy' agreement with U.S. - the_watcher
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/25/us-eu-summit-idUSBRE99N0BJ20131025

======
the_watcher
As much as I hate most of the Snowden revelations, the European reaction to
"learning" that espionage agencies conduct espionage is laughable.

